# My whip;)



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, its not a nissan but i have put 3 years on this board.. so enjoy.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You could at least put some Nissan badges on it...


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats a nice looking STI... iam not a big WRX fan.. but you gotta give them some credit... they are pretty quick...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

WATSON1 said:


> You could at least put some Nissan badges on it...


Damn, i knew i forgot to add the GTR badge.. that will be my next mod!


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

is that a Type-R? lol nice! Love them Brembos.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

No wonder you call it an airplane, look at the wing! I saw the old pics in the OT section. Your Subbie Impreza kicks ass.:idhitit:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks b13..i was thinking of putting rocket packets on the side and a boeing 747 sticker on the wing


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, I like the car, what mods are there currently on it?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SHIFTVAX said:


> Hey, I like the car, what mods are there currently on it?


nothing. stock except i debated the subby.. but once i get my tax return, then i will be getting suspension work done


----------

